# Baby announcement, the swine flu, and in need of prayers.



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

I'm sure many a family can relate to this in one way or another.....

Well, this week has been taxing to say the least. If having 3 boys isn't enough, being a HS coach keeps me very busy and I don't get to post on the boards as much anymore, let alone fish. Anyways, some of you already know I have 3 boys, 7, 4, and 2 yrs old. Well, about 4 months ago my wife tells me she thinks she might be pregnant. This is sometime in late June. I had planned to get "fixed" this past August right before school started. I guess there is a plan for all of us. Trip to the Doc confirms it, baby number 4 on the way. We have since found out that come January we will have our fourth baby boy. Yes, I know, scared me too at first. After the shock wore off, the excitement kicked in. I felt very blessed to have a steady job, a loving wife, 3 healthy boys and another one on the way.

This week however has been one thing after another. Sunday evening about 7pm, my youngest (Cade-turns 3yrs next month) tripped while running on the back patio and split his chin open. Off to the ER! Handled it great! Proud dad I guess. He got five stitches in his chin and didn't cry once. Last night, my middle boy (Chance-turns 5yrs in Dec.) came down with a fever. My wife took him to the doctor; yep you guessed it, Swine Flu! Now, I have a son with stitches in his chin, a son with the swine flu, and a pregnant wife around the swine flu. Not good. To add more stress to the situation we are closing on our house Oct. 30th and I am trying to move everything to storage. This is the fourth contract we've had on our house. The other 3 buyers all fell through for one reason or another. Now, on top of all this, my oldest boy (Bryce-7yrs) has a flag football coach who practices 3 days a week and games on Saturday. Meanwhile, I am in the middle of football working seven days a week, plus its homecoming week! 

I find it strange that with all this I do not feel overly stressed or tired. I do not attend church every Sunday, but for some reason I feel this calming presence over me this week. In fact, I find myself feeling closer to God. I don’t know what it is, but I feel as though I have been given some little bit of extra strength to help me lead my family through this stressful time. I also find comfort in knowing that perfect strangers are sending up prayers for the strength and health of my family. It is obvious to me that the power of prayer is boundless.

Thanks for listening,


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers sent Stringer and i'm sure all will be fine!:cheers:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent for Stringer and family. I attend a great church in your area with tons of activities for kids. If you are ever interested in trying it out, let me know!


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

God will never put you through more then you cant handle and every time it feels like it is too much he will give you the little bit more you need to get through it I also have been having a lot going on my son as I talked about tin a post I started and my step moms mom is not going to be here much longer with us and all I can do is pray and ask god to help me through this and other people pray for me and my family and brother I am telling you it really helps and it makes he days a lot better and makes you a lot stronger so I will send my prayers up for you and your family keep your head up and your prayers higher. God bless


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Also congrads on son #4


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Congratulations on the blessed event! And may God hold his mighty hand over all of your family members to keep them safe and healthy. Lord, surround the mom and her unborn child with your Holy Spirit. Keep them from getting swine flu or any other threatening diseases. Restore good health to the son who has swine flu. Hasten the healing of the young son's chin without scarring. Continue to let your peace flow over Stringer and all of his family.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Praying for your strength and health


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Prayer*

Sound judgement - asking for guidance from the

Creator our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ , Amen


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent Stringer
Hold to the Faith congrats on the new son


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Thank you everyone! My son is over the flu and doing well. The other two boys never showed any symptoms. My wife seems to have escaped it as well. The sell of our house finally went through, even though closing got pushed back another week. I thank all you for your prayers and well wishes. God Bless.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news! Prayer works.
RT


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Stringer,
I'm so glad you are all on the road to recovery. God is so good. Will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. Congratulations on the new life. May God be with you and your family always.


----------

